# Tecom contract



## coolmint_20 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,


I badly needed your help. I'm currently working in Knowledge Village under the Visa of TECOM. recently i resigned from my company. I have 3 years contract written on my TECOM Contract. I have completed more than 2 years. Now my employer said that I brake the record so I will not be entitled for End of Service Pay and I will need to pay him 45 days of basic salary. 

Please kindly let me know if currently here in TECOM if we have limited and unlimited contract also.

Need your advise immediately. PLEASE.


Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I believe TECOM is a freezone as are most of those developments/jurisdictions. You should contact their (TECOM) corporate office and they should be able to guide you towards what is and is not your liability in case of resignation.
TECOM Investments |

Good luck.


----------



## coolmint_20 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi thank you for your reply. Yes i will surely be visiting their legal department located in studio city. Im just so sad that after long years working with my employer while we are still in Dubai we would finally landed up like this. Thank you for your reply


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

coolmint_20 said:


> Hi thank you for your reply. Yes i will surely be visiting their legal department located in studio city. Im just so sad that after long years working with my employer while we are still in Dubai we would finally landed up like this. Thank you for your reply


Your welcome, and I hear you about the employer bit. It's the way it is out here for most, unfortunately. Don't let it get you down though, keep your chin up and fight/scratch/claw it out if you have to .


----------



## coolmint_20 (Nov 10, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Your welcome, and I hear you about the employer bit. It's the way it is out here for most, unfortunately. Don't let it get you down though, keep your chin up and fight/scratch/claw it out if you have to .


Yes true! I have no other choice but to fight for my rights. And even I have given my notice period of 1 month until now my employer havent cancelled my visa yet and said wait till your replacement join then he will process my cancelation which is totally wrong!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

coolmint_20 said:


> Yes true! I have no other choice but to fight for my rights. And even I have given my notice period of 1 month until now my employer havent cancelled my visa yet and said wait till your replacement join then he will process my cancelation which is totally wrong!


Yupp, sounds like the employer is banking on the fact that you will be scared etc ... go speak with the authority and make the employer relent, hopefully you should be fine .


----------



## jeremy2468 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Saraswat,

I've been looking around for advice on my current job situation and you seem to be well versed with the laws in UAE. I would really appreciate it if you could assist me with my queries. Could you please give me your email address so I could write to you? I'm really hopeful and look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks,
J


----------



## jeremy2468 (Dec 5, 2013)

coolmint_20 said:


> Hi thank you for your reply. Yes i will surely be visiting their legal department located in studio city. Im just so sad that after long years working with my employer while we are still in Dubai we would finally landed up like this. Thank you for your reply


Hello coolmint_20,

I would like to visit the TECOM legal dept at studio city too. Is there a procedure to follow with regards to checking on my employment contract? Is there a dedicated department/section to help with employment and resignation queries? Thanks!


----------

